# Bucerias economy advice



## 2canadians (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband and I are hoping to move to Mexico this summer, from Canada. We have been looking at several business' in different parts of Mexico. One is in Bucerias.
We have heard from an expat that the tourist industry in Bucerias has been quite low the past 2 years. Although the business is not tourist related, the lack of tourists will affect the local economy and therefore have a secondary affect on our business. 

Does anybody have any information about the economy of Bucerias? Where can we find honest, reliable information?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I live about 40 miles north of Bucerias in a beach/tourist town and from talking to friends who live there tourism is down at least 40% from Americans and Canadians...Often in restaurants I am the only one seated with maybe 60 empty tables...Restaurant and hotel owners use words like catastrophic when describing business...This is just not in Bucerias but up and down the Pacific Coast...Que lastima...
What type of business were you planning to open? suerte


----------



## 2canadians (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the information Chico. I would like to ask you a few more questions but I'm new to this forum. Is there a way to email or private message you?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


chicois8 said:



I live about 40 miles north of Bucerias in a beach/tourist town and from talking to friends who live there tourism is down at least 40% from Americans and Canadians...Often in restaurants I am the only one seated with maybe 60 empty tables...Restaurant and hotel owners use words like catastrophic when describing business...This is just not in Bucerias but up and down the Pacific Coast...Que lastima...
What type of business were you planning to open? suerte

Click to expand...

_I hate to seem naive, chicoies8 but you have surprised me with this comment. We live in Ajijic, with its large expat colony of Americans and Canadians and also San Cristóbal de Las Casas which is not even remotely an expat colony. Maybe I´m just unobservant but the foreign vistors to Ajijic and Chapala seem to be keeping pace with the past and I would have thought that Bucerias, on the beach, would have retained its charm for foreign visitors

Now, having said that, I must admit that the people we met a few months ago working in the tourist industry on and near the coast in Veracruz State told us the tourist business there was down a good 70% since the catastrophic criminal activity there during the past two years or so. I might add that those comments were made to us just before they discovered many bodies dumped on a major freeway between Veracruz City and Boca Del Rio. It must be worse there now. I´m not planning any beach trips to the Veracruz Coast anytime soon. 

Watch your butt, I say


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2canadians said:


> Thanks for the information Chico. I would like to ask you a few more questions but I'm new to this forum. Is there a way to email or private message you?


After you have posted a few more times, the PM system will be available to you. Newcomers are restricted to reduce the possibility of people signing up just to send advertising or spam to members.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

houndog,First using the words Bucerias and charm in the same sentence is ridicules.

There are certain areas in Mexico that will always have lots of mostly European 
tourists like the Mayan Riveria, Puerto Escondido and San Cristobal de las Casas.
( the french seem to be the rudest) San Miguel and Tonala will always have 
American tourists and your Gringolandia will have people looking to see what it is all about...

I just completed a drive around Mexico and all I can say is eating in a restaurant 
all alone every night or not having to make one hotel reservation tells me one thing
tourism is way down.


----------



## 2canadians (Jan 31, 2013)

*Advice*

Chico,

You sound like you know Mexico pretty well. We want to open or purchase a small business such as a hostel. Where do you think is best? 

There is a gym for sale in Bucerias we are looking at as we'll as a hostel in Playa del Carmen. Any opinions?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

2canadians said:


> Chico,
> 
> You sound like you know Mexico pretty well. We want to open or purchase a small business such as a hostel. Where do you think is best?
> 
> There is a gym for sale in Bucerias we are looking at as we'll as a hostel in Playa del Carmen. Any opinions?




I saw your other post about P del C and it is a much better choice than Bucerias but if you look at a site like Hostel.com you will see that Playa all ready has 38 low cost hotels and hostels...Where as a smaller town in between like Puerto Morelos only has 2...not much competition...I was there about 3 weeks ago and a small hotel had 1 crappy room left and they wanted $65 a night...I tried sending you a private message but it would not go through, keep posting to build up your creds...suerte


----------

